

Oops. Beware The Accidental Post To Twitter Contemplating An Acquisition - derekc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/28/oops-beware-the-accidental-post-to-twitter-contemplating-an-acquisition/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
pierrefar
Surely "beware using social media when drunk" is the more general lesson here.

~~~
imp
Or "don't drink and text." It looks like he may have been trying to text a
friend instead of tweeting.

------
paulsingh
I bet he was responding to a DM that came in via SMS on his iPhone. I've done
this before:

You get a text notifying you of the DM. You immediately reply to the text
thinking that it'll automagically send it back as a DM.

------
oomkiller
Heh, Ezra (Engineyard) tweeted these out last night, I thought he was drunk.

~~~
dennmart
<http://twitter.com/ezmobius/status/14927274062>

If it was Ezra, then this is the official explanation.

------
alnayyir
Who did this exactly?

